# Saxon Fly Sheets?



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello! I am buying my horse a fly sheet this year and I really like the look of the Saxon's and my horse is really easy on blankets. Does anybody own this blanket? I just need something to help prevent fading and keep him cooler. Does it help to keep them cooler? I have heard stories of fly sheets doing the oppoistie... 

This is the one.. Saxon SoftMesh Combo Fly Sheet - Statelinetack.com


Then I am getting him a new fly mask this year, does anybody like this one? 
Cashel Breast Cancer Long Nose Fly Mask w/Ears - Statelinetack.com






Thanks so much!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I own the exact fly sheet and mask. Both are fantastic! The sheet is light and keeps my black horse cooler. The fly mask is very well put together. But my only complaint is that it runs large. 

Both have lasted two years and gone through many washes and are going strong!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Brenna Lee said:


> I own the exact fly sheet and mask. Both are fantastic! The sheet is light and keeps my black horse cooler. The fly mask is very well put together. But my only complaint is that it runs large.
> 
> Both have lasted two years and gone through many washes and are going strong!


Great thanks!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The fly masks are great - best I've ever bought but my saxon fly sheets didnt last the summer - mainly because they insist on scratching themselves on trees. I also found them too heavy in the summer once it got really hot - they were all sweaty underneath them
My horses usually stand in during the day once it gets like that and go out at night when its cool and the bugs arent so bad


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine always take the flymasks off but I think those are the sheets I like. They are a little heavy and they get really smelly by end of summer but they hold up really well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A fly sheet does make the horse warmer and it inhibits his ability to stand the hair up to catch cooling breezes. The legs are usually what need the most protection, especially the fronts. If a horse is in with other horses then the blanket becomes fair game.


----------

